# re-locating in august - help!!!



## graysue (Jun 27, 2015)

Can any-one Moraira/Javea area offer us a reasonable 1 bed rent, spare studio or under-build for approx. 1 month [probably August] whilst we house-hunt in the area?
Thanks Graham & Sue:confused2:


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

No, can`t offer a place to stay in august ........ but just saying `hello` because I`m househunting in Costa brava, to move there at the end of august too. goodluck, Teresa


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

madampicasso said:


> No, can`t offer a place to stay in august ........ but just saying `hello` because I`m househunting in Costa brava, to move there at the end of august too. goodluck, Teresa


Come to Asturias - it's nice & sunny but cool up here. :lol:


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Where is Asturias?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

August isnt a good time to find one month rentals as its the main holiday season. If you are lucky enough to find one, I doubt it would be cheap

I suppose postponing for a month woul be out of the question??? As that would make it easier 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

madampicasso said:


> Where is Asturias?



Northern Spain 

Jo xxx


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

madampicasso said:


> Where is Asturias?


What's this - Where is Asturias ? - indeed !!! - what a cheek !!!

:welcome:

Let me enlighten you.


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes , I had heard of it but no recall of where. What`s it like? I am going to live in Lloret de Mar. at least that`s my plan.teresa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

madampicasso said:


> Yes , I had heard of it but no recall of where. What`s it like? I am going to live in Lloret de Mar. at least that`s my plan.teresa


So what do you plan to do in Lloret de mar?? Are you coming with family? Retiring? Have work lined up???

Jo xxx


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, no I`m not coming with family although my son is driving my furniture and stuff from the uk, I`m on my own and retired, but I intend to do some writing . I had a book published this year and I hope more in the pipeline. I used to paint a lot , but now not much , the odd dabble. Work would be fine if offered !, but not if I have to bust a gut looking for it.....
I just want to explore and get know this area of Spain and people


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

madampicasso said:


> Hi, no I`m not coming with family although my son is driving my furniture and stuff from the uk, I`m on my own and retired, but I intend to do some writing . I had a book published this year and I hope more in the pipeline. I used to paint a lot , but now not much , the odd dabble. Work would be fine if offered !, but not if I have to bust a gut looking for it.....
> I just want to explore and get know this area of Spain and people


Wow, you lucky thing, just you and time to spend doing what you want. 

Jo xxx


----------



## perdiu83 (Apr 24, 2010)

Search on google and type in Neater Heaters. Get their contact details because they are based in Moraira and they may have an underbuild available.

Good luck

Veterano


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeh , being retired has its points. But getting older I`ve had some health probs, so I find the climate is kinder. 
So much to learn, and it`s fascinating, Spain.It`s been my dream to live here for a good while


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Madampicasso, You are retired and will be writing a book. Despite many posts by me, I think you could be built of the stuff to make this into a real adventure and make your mission work. You have no hope of gaining employment even waiting on tables. If you stick to the writing and painting I reckon you will achieve your objective.

But, (I knew a few people here were waiting for the 'But') you might be underselling yourself. A good well located low rise 2 bedroom apartment in Mojacar Playa would cost you €550 per month off season. It would make sense to wait until late September before you start out, but if you've got the readies there are those who are only too willing to take it from you. A studio apartment would cost only a little less.

If you rent a two bedroom apartment (instead of a studio) you have the option of renting out a room to allay some expenses. You're a writer, an artist so think! Have a look at Rnjel's thread on seeking accommodation in Mojacar Playa. You will get plenty of advice there.

And a word of warning:- Believe nothing you hear in Spain, trust nobody, trust the Brits less, rent privately, get out and about, live the dream, walk the talk and keep writing and painting.


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, thank you for the input. I think I will be settling in Lloret de Mar. teresa


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for the comments. I wondering what is it you mean by -- `mission`, `objectives` ? Curious


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

madampicasso said:


> Thank you for the comments. I wondering what is it you mean by -- `mission`, `objectives` ? Curious


No doubt Leper is alluding to the Sharpe books, set in the Spanish Peninsular
during the Napoleonic Wars. For as you know, Richard Sharpe was always 
'on a mission' with mountain of obstacles to overcome before reaching his
objective.

:fencing:


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

oh yes, I remember Sharpe. But not much resemblance to this ex pat. I`m more likely to snooze in the sun by my turquoise blue swimming pool, sipping cocktails, and doing absolutely nothing but contemplate the slow passing of the hours.......listening to the birdies sing and the grass push up between the stones...


----------

